# It's all about the cost - DVD or Blu-ray?



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Earlier today I read this blog/article from Yahoo's home page titled Is Blue-ray the new Laserdisc? The blog is short and it's an interesting read, and basically the readers comments afterward focused on cost. The other subjects of course were covered by the comment posters such as is the picture really THAT much better? Why not just upconvert a DVD? etc... But I read from all that that the people in favor of their Blu-ray system never really spoke about the COST of their system.

So for around $300 you can get a DVD player ($50), large console TV ($170), and maybe a cheaper surround sound system ($100). That within the budget of most everyone. 

What about cost of Blu-ray and the entertainment accessories that complement and compliment it? $1500 total? $2000? 

I found it interesting in that article that of the commenting posters very few actually said they owned a Blu-ray even when they supported it, and those that did own, didnt often say how much cash they forked over. So is it for the videophiles and audiophiles only that say "it's worth it" regardless of the cost, or is there a way to make this within everyone's budget? How much did you spend on yours?

Thanks?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

blu-ray players will be going down in price for the holiday season. As with any new product it takes a couple of years for it to go down in price. My first dvd player was almost 500 dollars. 

I do own a panasonic blu-ray and home entertainment system and it cost about 900 dollars. you can get the whole setup for even less. It all depends upon how fancy you want to get. 

as far as your price for a large console tv, its way off...not even sure if they make console tvs anymore. So if you are going to get new tv for the system it will be much higher or you can use your old - even for blu-ray.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

$500 WOW!!! My first VCR was a scissor-armed top-loader with a wired remote control.

The price of my last console TV from Wal-Mart - a mid-20-something inch - was $130.

When you're talking about $900 did that include the TV, or $900 for just those two things?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

oh, we are talking about a vcr also - did not see anything about it in the first post. But if you want to see who got the first movie player, my first movie player was the ced, from before vhs. 

What does the price of a tv has to do with it??? Anything a blu-ray play on a dvd player can play on so tvs dont mean a thing when it comes to price. In addition a home theater does not requre blu-ray so you need to put things into perspective. Its only blu-ray player vs dvd player and as I already said - It will be a couple of years before blu-ray gets down in price - its still considered a new technology though it will go down in price faster than the dvd player did.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

I see you're an enthusiast. Dont become too enthusiastic about this thread, ok? Just asking questions here. 

My comment about a VCR player was just that, a comment; a memory that I shared. No "oh" about it. That's the reason you did not see anything about that in the post: It's not part of this thread. With that said, what the heck is a ced?

Console TVs have what - 480 lines? DVD players share that, so they're meant to be married together in a system. So the TV is very much part of the system, and the price of the TV has everything to do with the whole system. Like buying a car in parts, until you buy all the pieces none of it's going to work, so yes I'm asking about the price of the TV too.

What works with Blu-ray are LCD TVs because they share 1080 lines, and may as well throw in a surround sound system too. Sure it can work with a console TV, am I'm no enthusiast I'll say that right now, but to me that's akin to a 4-cylinder under the hood of that car bought in parts which is intended to be a Mustang. Sure it'll work, but perspective-wise people aren't wanting to upgrade to Blu-ray's because they want to watch it on their console TVs. Like I said in the first post "accessories that complement and compliment" the Blu-ray player.

So with that said I'm thinking a whole system: TV (say 30"-42"), Blu-ray, sound, and all those cords....$1500-$2000? (I'm just adding $600 - a conservative $1100 for the TV and cords to the $900 you quoted) For me, I'm thinking LCD TV 37" $700 on sale with accessories, $300 max (for me) for a surround-sound system, and however many hundreds the Blu-ray player costs...oh and $100 for a good remote control like a Harmony. So what's that...$1400 + Blu-ray player? 

Does that sound about right if the TVs on sale, minus the Blu-ray player?

How fast do you think they'll go down in price, the players? I hear LCD TVs are likely to take a big price drop this season, so I'm not too concerned about that. But Blu-rays, have you heard anything from a consumer group or company? I'd like to get a read on what's coming.

Thank you.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I think there is a problem with terminology. A console tv is a floor model tv. You know, the ones with speakers on each side. Some even had radios, turntables, and tape players built in. There are no console tv sets these days. Not new ones, anyway. I think you mean standard definiton tv vs hd tv. 

And yes, there were home video recording devices before the vcr. Not many people had them.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

ok, by console I mean CRT - there, that's what I was looking for: CRT. Yeah, I remember those  Thanks for clearing that up, Bruiser. So I'm talking about CRT 480 line TVs when I mean console. 

Thanks again 

And with that cleared up, what do you think about the prices these days of a Blu-ray system? Worth it? How fast do you think they'll go down in price, the players? Cause at the moment arent they like three to ten times the cost of a standard DVD player?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Id suggest going into an Electronics store and asking one of the staff to demonstrate Bluray next to DVD for you. Regardless of the TV, you will see the difference. Im another that has already switched to High Definition. Next step is Freesat HD.
Once you see the two beside each other, you will know which one you want.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I've read some recent articles that are predicting name brand Blu-Ray players will drop below $200. I saw an ad in the local paper today for a Samsung for $250. 

Of course you could get a PS with the Blu-Ray player and have a gaming console as well.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking of the PS option, cause they're what $300, and you get a console gaming system and whatever else with them (i've done zero research into PS). If Blu-ray could get down into the $100-range (and I'm not talking $199.99 either) then maybe just maybe I'll think seriously about it. But seriously why would someone want to spend $300 on a Blu-Ray and then $30 on each replacement DVD? And regardless of whether or not it looks better on whatever TV you play it on, it's still meant to be married to an LCD TV, and everyone's going to be getting one eventually.

So still looking at about $1700 for a Blu-ray system, right? 

See the thing I think a lot of you people are missing is this one piece of history, cause no-one's brought it up: DVDs doubled the quality of what was viewed on everyone's current TV which back then was all CRT, but that's all everyone seems to remember. And I know what you're going to say about them being expensive back then too, but doubling the quality isnt all they did. You gotta remember that DVD players had more going for them than VCR tapes (chapters, alternate audio tracks, extra scenes, alternate this and that, and everything else that we've come to expect). Those were all HUGE jumps in technology previously unheard of - unthinkable before then - un-doable before then! 

And as DVD players became more popular they dropped in price, not to the price of VCRs but maybe less than double. People bought them because the extra $50 price tag was worth it. Oh and dont forget the industry switched from VCR to DVD, postponing VCR releases for DVD thus driving the masses to the new format. I dont think thats gonna happen here.

Now Blu-ray comes along, and people are saying who gives a crap. Yes, the picture quality is better, much better, insanely better, whatever. They're saying who gives a crap because Blu-ray offers nothing new to justify the price tag: we already got the audio commentaries, the alternate tracks, the chapters, the DVD-ROM features, the this the that; in other words we've already been able to bring the movie experience into our homes years ago, so the consumers as a whole bought everything under the sun for movies. And now Blu-ray's asking us to replace those libraries yet again? It was a doable proposition way back when because DVD offered so much exciting NEW and undiscovered (undiscovered features) technology. 

What does Blu-ray offer that's new that DVDs dont already have: an upgrade of interactive content, or genuine new technology? (i'm not talking scientifically speaking, I'm talking about consumer reality here)

It's going to take a long time for people to accept Blu-ray over DVD simply because it's not new technology, just updated technology; it's quite simply put not as attractive to people as DVDs were over VCR tapes. The draw isn't there for the masses because it's not new, just updated. Think of it this way: the camera on the cell phone vs. the clearer voice on the cell phone, which do you think has the bigger draw for the masses? Which do you think was the exciting new technology vs. updated technology as far as the masses were concerned? And the industry's not going to drive people away from DVDs, in my opinion, because they're selling like crazy still. Even the industry itself will acknowledge that until LCD TVs become the norm.

Now with all that said about LCD TVs becoming the norm, the question still is only about cost, cause frankly i'll update to a Blu-ray if it makes sense, and yes the TV is a huge part of the system. But Blu-ray, LCD TV and surround sound equals about $1700 nowdays (dont forget the remote control  ).


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw at walmart tonight two Blu-ray players - a Maxnavox and a Sony (i think) - each dropped by $100 to about $330 and $20 respectively. The other types of Blu-ray players there were in the $300 - $450 range.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I understand your apprehension. It is only quality really that changes. I saw a bluray player for sale in the local paper for £60! Not bad seeing as it was a Sony unit.
The price is rediculous for HD, including LCD TVs and all the media and specialist cables that you need. I must have spent over the equivalent of $5000, and thats not including my PC. But thats because Im fussy, for the average user/viewer, IMHO, the cost isnt justifiable. Yet.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I love upgrading my computer, but I always follow two rules I have set for myself :

1) The dollar cost average does not exceed $20/month for the life of the machine. For example say I put $1400 into a computer system over the years. In turn I expect that computer to last me 6 years (72 months) to meet the $20/month expectation. ($1400 / 72 = $19.44 monthly) and I can still sell it for about $100. That particular computer has actually lasted me about 7 years so far, though it's a backup system at this point. 

My son's computer which is about 2 months old cost $550 so far with upgrades ($250 basic computer on a sweet sale, $100 power supply upgrade, $60 4 GIGs gaming RAM upgrade, $130 graphics card upgrade HD4850, processor upgrade later on) which will easily make it a 5-year system, so I'm very pleased with is at about $10/month so far. 

2) I buy things once the premium has worn off. I prefer to pay for performance.

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't mind the upgrades in video technology such as Blu-ray and I'll keep an eye out for deals, but I agree with you that the apprehension (good description of my feelings about it by the way) is simply too great at this point to justify the price since it's the performance boost that gets my dollar. 

Stressfreesoul, is there anything you're hearing in the wind about the future prices of HDTVs, Blu-rays, etc...?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

January sales, apart from that, I tend to look higher up the board. My next investment will be a 200Hz TV.
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=233


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Also...
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=1982
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=1972
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=1969
http://www.blurayfreak.com/


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Now thats why i like these forums.  Thanks for the input, Stress.

Everyone needs to look at these deals. 'I am Legend for $17' '300 for $15' (I think)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

yw :wink:


----------



## Travler (Nov 14, 2008)

The big question for a lot of people will be: 

Do I move to Blu-Ray once my regular DVD player breaks?

That's what I'm struggling with right now. :sigh:


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

If your DVD player ever breaks, you could get one at a yard sale for five bucks.

Get a blu-ray when you are satisfied with the cost.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

good advice. or get those "disposable" ones at Sears or Walmart for $25 - good for a year or two.


----------



## SpaceTraveler (May 27, 2006)

remember as you increase in the size of the TV, regular DVD's will look so blurry it'll hurt your eyes. This is where BR comes in. You'll barely notice anything on a 32" LCD. 

Also, you'll notice the biggest difference in animated movies because they are coming directly from a digital source whereas in filmed movies, it all depends on cameras used, scanning film to digital, editing, encoding to disc, etc etc


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed. I saw a massive difference in clarity, but this doesnt bear well for cheapo movie companies that skimp even slightly on CGI. For example, I Am Legend. You can see every hair on Will Smiths face, but the objects added with a computer afterwards are so obvious. You never noticed that much with SD tvs as it would all blend in with eachother.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread as I get emails every time a new post is added. My two cents would then be on BR format / HDTV output that GCI technology needs to be improved en-masse so the "greater experience" you're supposed to enjoy via BR/HDTV is not blown by realizing the details are not uniform (e.g. blended on SD TVs). I imagine that GCI technology will do this as soon as HD becomes the norm in movie theaters, rather quickly I'll assume.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, it has its good moments too. I bought Kung Fu Panda the other day which looks awesome as its only animated graphics.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh that I wouldnt doubt, but I'm seeing here something I never considered: that everything that isn't "true to life" is revealed all the easier as a fake (i.e. GCI). I'm recalling the older movies of the 50's where stuff like this didnt matter; the moviegoer looked at the story and forgave the obviousness of the props. And through the 80's (pre-CGI) the moviegoer still forgave obviousness, but Star Wars I think started everyone on the immersion of the movie and since then we have demanded better and more seamless propwork for us to maintain the illusion of the story (hence, GCI).

It's like we lost our ability to imagine for ourselves and fill in the blanks like we had in the 50's. And now with the latest technology (Blu-ray) that is being pointed out. Crazy.

Well like I said I expect GCI will improve by leaps and bounds to accomodate.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Definitely.
Once it becomes more popular and sales go up, more money will be getting pumped into it.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I saw where some store is selling a Memorex blu ray player for $128 on BF.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Buy it.lol. If its new I would. Thats like £70 of my money. Even if it only lasts 2 years, its along the same lines as the $20 "throw away" DVD players, mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

I second that! $128!!! Wow!

(What is "BF" ?)


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

BF = Black Friday


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I made a mistake. It's a Magnavox instead of Memorex. Should be a little better quality. It's at Wal-Mart. My local ad says the BF sale starts at 5 AM.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

OOh. I wonder if our Asda's have them too, they are Walmart partners in the UK.
On another HD note, even though Freesat HD is free, Im thinking of signing up to Sky HD. Depends how I feel when my present homephone/broadband contract ends.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Confirmed : I see the Magnavox $128 Blu ray player in the Wal-Mart ad for BF. 

Side question : How important is ethernet connectivity for the Blu ray players? I think that would be a real nice feature to alow auto-firmware updates, auto connection to web-based disc features, etc... What's your thought everyone?

Thanks.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey!

Head's up! I just got this in my email (and it's a legit email, not spam) from paypal.com, which is an online payment method used alot by eBay and whatnot. It's a screenshot of the email graphic. But check out the combination deal if you happen to purchase the Magnavox Blu ray player from Wal-Mart.com for $128 in conjuction with this deal for getting $20 back when you make a Walmart purchase through the paypal method. You would get a Blu ray player for $108.00 !!!

Happy holidays!!

- Eric


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

What does it say in the rules about combining offers?


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

I havent looked into it in detail, and I'm not looking at this Blu ray anyway. I'm still waiting for better support for Blu ray and I really want to know about th ethernet connectivity that this model does not have.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

This seems a good offer, even though its a low name brand. Makes the most of your DVD collection.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

stressfreesoul said:


> This seems a good offer, even though its a low name brand. Makes the most of your DVD collection.


Your link brings up a page load error on my machine.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry.


----------

